# Not many dog shows nearby



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Or, you could make an even longer drive to California. It seems like there is one dog show or another every weekend. Even here, Miniatures are not as common as Toys or Standards. We have Silver Bay coming up on Feb, 24 and for the first time in years, I have money to spend. Look out vendors, here I come!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Johanna, I am facing a similar problem. Of course it will be easier to find standard poodles to compete against, but we live very far from all the shows. Also there just aren't a lot of them. The first show that will be anywhere nearby is Las Vegas over Easter weekend. My girl will be 10 months already. I was really hoping to get more shows in before going into a CC. I hear there is a sit out period where they have to grow hair when first getting into a CC - so all the shows in July on we may have to miss too! And there are a whole lot more during the second half of the summer.

Besides Vegas, all of the shows are at least 5-6 hours away. There was supposed to be a UKC show about 6 hours away that we were planning to go to in Feb but it has been cancelled. I am part of our local AKC club (Red Canyons KC) which is working hard to be able to have shows here (that will be the day!!) We have done our B matches, just need A matches now. I am not planning to ever send our puppy with a handler, so who knows if I will ever be able to get her finished. I am so jealous of the east coast and the Cali folks who do not have the huge drives like we do!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Johanna and chinchillafuzzy can you figure out a way to make a campaign trip where you would be able to be on the road to two weekends and put a vacation in between or something along those lines?


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I know Betty Brown. My Lola is from her. She is a nice person, very well respected, and always one of top Standard Breeders and Miniature Breeders in the USA. A neighbor in my neighborhood has one of her Miniatures and of course, Viking Queen's Poppy is from her.


----------

